# Target 38 Special



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

Never ceases to amaze me how good hand loaded 38 Special shoots. Remington 148 gr. HBWC in R-P cases, 2.7 gr. Bullseye and CCI500 primer. Fired from a Colt OMM. It just doesn't get better!!!!!!!!


----------

